# 2008 VW Rabbit owners manual???



## burnit0017 (Jun 12, 2010)

Greetings, I just purchased a 2008 rabbit 2.5L, the car did not have a operators manual. Are there any links where it can downloaded? Enjoy the day.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Get a Bentley manual...its like an owners manual as a repair manual. If you only want the original one, youll have to get one from the dealership which may cost you half of what a Bentley costs. 

Or you can check either ebay or the parts forum and find someone that wrecked their MKV.


----------

